# Water containers for auto top off



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy water storage reservoirs for ATO storage?

I'm looking for specific dimensions to fit under my 200820 shelf. Looked through old threads and all leads are dead

Is there a plumbing supply store in the west end?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

What dimensions are you looking for?

Some places like princess auto have military jugs. They are narrow and might have HDPE plastic.

Worth taking a look. Usually $15-$30 ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*containers*

I ordered mine from U-line chk them out heres the link ...

http://www.uline.ca/cls_31/Drums-Pails-Containers


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfect, Uline might be the answer. Do they only sell in bulk, or will I be able to purchase a single jug?

I want something like this:
http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-13508/Jars-Jugs-and-Bottles/2-1-2-Gallon-F-Style-Jugs-White

Something tall, so I can still store things under the cabinet.

I have a 18 wide, 18 long, and 11inch tall area to put this. but dont want to take that whole area for just this. Ideally a 9"x18"x10" jug would be perfect


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually, this is even better!
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/Gas/10-Litre-Water-Can/8454613.p


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a suggestion because I don't remember how large your tank is but I'm pretty sure that's 2.5 gallons and my 50g tank goes thru about a gallon a day for top offs.

Although if you're cramped for space this would be perfect!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Problem with uline is that you need to buy in bulk.

Tank is 34 gallons and I use about ,5 litres a day


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Kweli said:


> Problem with uline is that you need to buy in bulk.
> 
> Tank is 34 gallons and I use about ,5 litres a day


I'm pretty sure Uline does not have to buy in bulk - but I find them expensive in general for things, they now have a warehouse in Miss I think


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Problem with uline is that you need to buy in bulk.
> 
> Tank is 34 gallons and I use about ,5 litres a day


5 liters a day  why so much evaporation? I had the same level on the two tanks 72x30 + 48x18. (tank and sump in separate locations)

on you tank it should be around 1.5L

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He is saying 0.5 liters a day you crazy russian.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^ ha ha ha ha ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> He is saying 0.5 liters a day you crazy russian.


0.5 as you mention is correct expression of the half, but ,5 is some kind of alien language and I know Kwely is highly educated guy 

*AFAIUI* = *As far as I understand it* 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

.5 litres. Half a litre. I was typing on my stupid iphone with crazy autocomplete madness


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yikes, upon closer inspection, I go through about 1 litre a day of water.

I typically fill my 2litre jug about once every two days.

I was hoping for a ATO that lasted at least a week, so i would need a 14 litre jug minimum..

Back to the drawing board


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Problem with uline is that you need to buy in bulk.
> 
> Tank is 34 gallons and I use about ,5 litres a day


keweli these might be a better option and you can buy in singles. Perhaps the 5 gal is better suited. I have both sizes and the are fantastic. http://www.uline.ca/BL_8169/Carboys


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

fury165 said:


> keweli these might be a better option and you can buy in singles. Perhaps the 5 gal is better suited. I have both sizes and the are fantastic. http://www.uline.ca/BL_8169/Carboys


Yes, we have a new winner!
Ill have to customize the interior of my stand... which im fine with.

I have a tom's aqua lifter which uses a airline hose. Would you just put the hose through the spout, or drill a new one? Ideally i dont need a sprout


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Yes, we have a new winner!
> Ill have to customize the interior of my stand... which im fine with.
> 
> I have a tom's aqua lifter which uses a airline hose. Would you just put the hose through the spout, or drill a new one? Ideally i dont need a sprout


The 5 gal carboy lid can be assembled without the spout, i just drilled a hole for the tubing and it has a smaller hole for pressurization built in with its own screw cap. I *think the 2.5 gal is the same but can't remember. Great price too!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*u line*

maybe do a group order on uline and see if u can get anyone else in on the 2.5 gallon jugs .I may consider it ,as I got the 5 gallons and its too big for what I need .using a gravity top up I got from wiseguy is working great .no aqualifter pump needed .


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

go reef has a couple of containers, including a space-saving one.
http://www.goreef.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> go reef has a couple of containers, including a space-saving one.
> http://www.goreef.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1


I have two of those space saving ones lol. Used them a couple of times but they really are useless for ato. GoReef's 5 gallon looks to be the same as the Uline one.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fury165 said:


> I have two of those space saving ones lol. Used them a couple of times but they really are useless for ato.


they were on my list of things to get. how come they are useless for ato?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> they were on my list of things to get. how come they are useless for ato?


Well they are just 1 gallon so you would have to refill constantly. They are well constructed and would be better as dosing containers.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> maybe do a group order on uline and see if u can get anyone else in on the 2.5 gallon jugs .I may consider it ,as I got the 5 gallons and its too big for what I need .using a gravity top up I got from wiseguy is working great .no aqualifter pump needed .


Oh, should mention that if you are using a Tunze Osmolator, the openings are big enough to drop the pump in no problem.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I use a 10G glass tank.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be willing to buy the 5 gallon containers at ULINE if theres some other that are interested as well.

I could keep an extra one for myself... you know, apocalypse storage.

Even willing to trade for some frozen foods (Dont want to use mine after the power failure) - This offer is only valid for those that didn't loose power = )

The 2.5 gallon would only last me 4-5 days, so may not be worth it


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*jugs*

I ordered 2 five gallons so u don't need a group buy..I think the small ones u need to buy
multiples


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I would be willing to buy the 5 gallon containers at ULINE if theres some other that are interested as well.
> 
> I could keep an extra one for myself... you know, apocalypse storage.
> 
> ...


Cool! Uline also has local pickup (Brampton) but you still need to order beforehand.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Oh, should mention that if you are using a Tunze Osmolator, the openings are big enough to drop the pump in no problem.


that is was my question. Very good

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Skurj hooked me up with a bottle! . Great guy.

It's a empty pre mixed instant ocean jug. 5 gallon capacity. Prob more like 6 gallons full.

The tunze pump fits right in the opening  bonus!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdot (Sep 22, 2012)

I was at JJ Downs in Etobicoke today getting plumbing parts and noticed they had totes that might be of use:
http://www.jjdownsplastics.com/products/sub1?category=Tanks


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the 20L (5 gal) Reliance Aqua Pac for my ATO. Lots of room for the Tunze pump.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/rectangular-water-container-10l-0854035p.html


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tonight for the first time I forgot the was running. I went into the laundry room and stepped on a soaking wet carpet LOL. Luckily the wife is sleeping and she won't know a thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of good options on this thread. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I went to JJdownsPlastics, Considering its .9 KM away.
Found the most perfect container, 5 Gallons. I would have used the same measurements if i had it custom made!

Set me back 20 bucks... fits like a glove


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet fit!!!

Good find. Make sure those caps are tight! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I've run a R/O line straight to my sump with an electric float for the past 5 years. Water top offs are a thing of the past

If it's possible I think it worth the effort to run the line. I believe the dual float switch was about $70 at the time. I've only had it fail once, but that was due to my neglect on not cleaning it. The fail safe switch saved me though.

Great thread for water storage though. I'm going to need two55g drums for RO storage and salt mix storage 

-dan


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Car2n said:


> I use the 20L (5 gal) Reliance Aqua Pac for my ATO. Lots of room for the Tunze pump.
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/rectangular-water-container-10l-0854035p.html


seen these today. very good for our purpose 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good price on that one from CanTire. I still need to get my ATO up and running.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

deeznutz said:


> Hey guys, I've run a R/O line straight to my sump with an electric float for the past 5 years. Water top offs are a thing of the past
> 
> If it's possible I think it worth the effort to run the line. I believe the dual float switch was about $70 at the time. I've only had it fail once, but that was due to my neglect on not cleaning it. The fail safe switch saved me though.
> 
> ...


So have I Dan - run the line straight from my RO/DI through a solenoid valve and into the sump with a dual float switch. I have done it for 9 years and never had a failure!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

That's the ideal setup. Next house. Next tank.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just out of curiosity when directing a ro/di line to the sump, will that mean it turns on and off the ro/di unit frequently? If this is the case, will it reduce the life of the membrane of the ro unit?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

My guess is it would Benefit the system and always keep a water flow through it. And cut down in stagnant water in te chambers.

Regardless of how often it turns on the life if the membrane should stay within it's described range of filtration capacity it's rated for.

That's my uneducated guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

notclear said:


> Just out of curiosity when directing a ro/di line to the sump, will that mean it turns on and off the ro/di unit frequently? If this is the case, will it reduce the life of the membrane of the ro unit?


Not that I have ever noticed. I flush my membrane about once a month don't know if that makes a difference though? Yes the RO/DI unit is turning on and off via the solenoid valve every time the tank needs topping up as per the float valve.
I would say that I go through DI resin a little quicker but in my opinion it is worth for the convenience.
It does make for my stable salinity perimeters though.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

A couple other places to get Food grade new water containers for ATO, R/O water storage and Salt water mixing.

I have a 20 gal for my R/O storage, a 30 Gal for R/O top off that sits in the basement and is pumped up to the main floor using a Litter Meter iii, ( I go through approx. 3-4lt RO per day due to eveap)
I also have a 30 Gal open top for mixing and storing Salt.

I tried using the Gray Brute so called food grade from Home depot but was loosing fish in my QT and ever since I switched to the full white food grade containers for mixing and storing salt didn't have an issue, cant prove the Brute was the issue but....

Dedicated Plastic Tanks Inc
5109 Harvester Road
Unit No. B5
Burlington, Ontario Canada
L7L 5Y9
This is where I got the 30gal open top with lid.

Dwayne Wall
Global Plastic Tanks.
Phone: (905) 634-8800 
Fax: (905) 634-8802
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.Globalplastictanks.com

These are not inexpensive new though they range from about 80-130 or so if I remember correctly, but worth that pc of mind for me.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I know what you mean. Brand new white open top 55 and 30 gal drums from Uline set me back almost 2 bills !!! But I wanted that piece of mind.

Now need to find a 10-15 gallon container I can squeeze into my sump area ...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

J.J. is 11 min away from me...not a bad idea for me to go check it out as well


----------

